# New Livery yard



## Flora (12 September 2013)

I am opening up a new livery yard about 10 mins from Ingliston Equestrian Centre. I am doing full and assisted livery, no diy and have an indoor school. I have advertised on some facebook pages, but where else is the best place to advertise?


----------



## Skipadeedooda (12 September 2013)

Hello, very exciting! I've in the past used Gumtree and advertised in local paper in the horse section. Might be an idea to see if you can put adverts up in your local vets, tack shop. I got most responses from advertising in the local chip shop.

Might be worthwhile setting up a web page so you pop up when people do google searches. Your best bet is probably word of mouth and you'll hopefully get some "nice liveries". Good luck


----------



## Duvetdays (12 September 2013)

Hi......have you thought about using Facebook?  There are a lot of horsey stuff type groups and pages on there?  Good luck!

edit - duh just read your post again and see you already used Facebook.......but you can post to loads of different groups and pages.....also, preloved and freeads?


----------



## Chocy (12 September 2013)

Do u have a yard Facebook page as well as posting on other horsey Facebook pages- maybe link to website if u have one

What about the free mags- Equi-Ads & Scottish Rider? They can b picked up ay most tack shops etc

Sponsor a class at a show- get a banner made up?

Just a few suggestions off top of my head!


----------



## madmav (13 September 2013)

A bit more geography! I have no idea where you are from that - maybe someone looking to move there might click on to a post code, local town, county etc.


----------



## Star_Piper (14 September 2013)

Do you have even a basic webpage?  That could help, as I know I found a couple of my previous yards just by googling 'livery yards Glasgow' (or in your case, Renfrewshire etc).  Although if you have a Facebook page for your yard, that should be found by Google too.
As already mentioned, Gumtree can be good.  Also any tack/feed shops in the area if they'll let you put up an advert.
Sounds like you've got a good location anyway, countryside around Ingliston is lovely, and you're near all the competitions.


----------

